# Moral dilemma



## redthebetta (Aug 11, 2013)

As I was walking to my dad's office after school, I saw the cutest orange and black kitten. He had no ID tag though! Should I bug my dad to go get him so we can keep him until someone claims him or just leave him? He followed my for about half a block and then he would just sit down until I reached out to give him a pat. After he got pet, he would go back to the same spot.


----------



## Loz (Aug 8, 2013)

Yeah go get him and then just put some flyers out and notify the vet/council etc and if no one claims it.. its yours. 

The other side of the coin is.. It might not be owned by anyone and lost and could die so you just might save it.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I personally would go back and pick the kitten up if it is in an area that isn't really residential and it is all alone.

It is a good idea to take it to the vet and check for a chip. None of our cats wear tags, but they are all microchipped. 

It is probably unlikely it belongs to someone, but you never know. Seems odd that it was so tame. 

If you do take it, definitely put up flyers, post on missing pet sites online and do everything in your power to find the owner.


----------



## redthebetta (Aug 11, 2013)

Called the SPCA and gave them the area he is in and the sent someone out to look for him. I hope we can foster him until he gets claimed! We have 2 cats, what is 1 more!


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

That's good to hear. 

We have four and I still think there is always room for more.

Until you get the annual vet and feed bill of course.


----------



## redthebetta (Aug 11, 2013)

Lol!


----------



## Midori (Jul 26, 2013)

Yah... I'd go pick him up. Kittens really shouldn't be let out unattended... sounds like he was trying to tell you to take him home with you right then and there.


----------



## redthebetta (Aug 11, 2013)

An SPCA guy looked for him in about a 3 block radius but didn't find him. I also looked and didn't see a body so I think he is alright.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Hopefully he's ok and with someone who is taking care of him.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

redthebetta said:


> We have 2 cats, what is 1 more!


xD That's what we used for our dad to let us keep our third cat


----------

